# FT Series 5 Duplicates



## Lt_Action (Dec 27, 2021)

Looking for: 

Kabuki
Zucker 
Ken *PENDING
Tiansheng *PENDING
Genji 

If you see anything you like in the photo please PM!


----------



## chickenwingcrossing (Dec 27, 2021)

Do you have other cards to trade?


----------



## Lt_Action (Dec 27, 2021)

chickenwingcrossing said:


> Do you have other cards to trade?



These are all our duplicates,but is there a specific card you’re after?


----------



## moonphyx (Dec 27, 2021)

I have 225 Ken and Tiansheng, would you want to trade Ione and Marlo for them?


----------



## Lt_Action (Dec 27, 2021)

moonphyx said:


> I have 225 Ken and Tiansheng, would you want to trade Ione and Marlo for them?



Absolutely! I’ll send you a PM.


----------



## Lt_Action (Dec 28, 2021)

Updated first post to reflect recent pending trade!

If it isn’t crossed out in the photo it’s still up for trade.


----------

